# Acetylcholine Boosters



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

I noticed that people are benefiting from DMAE, which is a good natural source for choline, the precursor to acetylcholine. Since some of you experienced on the on set of depersonalization from various recreational drugs, such as marijuana, it triggers the acetylcholine in the brain. You may smoke marijuana many times before until it one day, triggers these severe symptoms of paranoia, panic attacks, anxiety and, ultimately, self-awareness (depersonalization). Many factors can contribute to these problems but its time to address them first. Do you ever feel that while you are performing tasks be it school or work related, you are not truly doing it? Just conditioned to repeat what you are accustomed to doing without gaining any new insight? If so, your acetylcholine levels may be the culprit. I had a rough time overcoming this problem when I no longer was aware of my surroundings as I drove. I felt terrified to drive on as I was experiencing brain fog, blurry vision, concentration and a lack of overcoming all the stimuli around me and focusing my attention on the road. It frightened me and the panic attacks and anxiety returned. I went to my family doctor with no luck. They do not listen to your problems as though if you were able to drive from point A to B, that is all that counts. They don't look at what occurred along the trip, as a reason for worry. Anyhow, I went out on my own to find support. It was rather difficult having to put my full attention on finding any supplements or information regarding my symptoms as I wasn't able to focus in much. I allowed my anxiety to push me to find a solution. That is how I learned about acetylcholine and its mechanism. It is a major primary research area for those who suffer mild cognitive impairment, dementia and Alzheimer. I knew that, due to my age and past, I wouldn't be diagnosed with mental problems. As a result, I looked for natural supplements which worked as effectively as medications for memory impairments.

There are acetylcholinesterase inhibitors and supplements which increase choline. There are only 2 acetylcholineserase inhibitors on the market which are both derived from plants and are available without prescription. As for the choline source, as a healthy eater, I knew my diet provided much of it, but due to my memory lapses, I couldn't get the daily amount required. I looked into choline supplements and found out that there are quite a lot.

Acetylcholinesterase inhibitors:
Galantamine
Huperzine A

Acetylcholine Boosters:
Alpha GPC
CDP Choline
DMAE
Choline Bitartrate
Acetyl-L-Carnitine
Lecithin
Phosphatidylcholine (soy)
Phosphatidylserine

Of the two Acetylcholinesterase inhibitors, I wanted to settle for the cheaper one for starters. Huperzine A worked well but required a higher dosage as I grew a tolerance. As for a choline supplement to take along with it to store and increase acetylcholine, I chose Alpha GPC. I did extensive research but relied more so on forums where users expressed their experiences. It crosses the blood brain barrier much quicker. DMAE is just as effective and the two play bigger roles than just increasing choline. I noticed some very vivid dreams and found resources claiming choline as a source of achieving lucid and vivid dreams. This is quite true and I experienced a lucid dream later on when I purchased Galantamine and took it with Alpha GPC according to the techniques lucid dreamers used. Anyway, these supplements all have a profound support on your mind. For those of you who smoke, you'll find Galantamine to be a better supplement as it also triggers nicotinic receptors. It works as effectively as nicotine patches. Also, it improves motivation more so than Huperzine A. These supplements offer more support than just for cognitive function. For instance, I found myself in a better mood due mainly in part, remembering things much quicker. Any way to lift your mood or to find pleasure in the smallest things, is gratifying.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Galantamine & DMAE 

Galantamine reduces smoking in alcohol-dependent patients: a randomized, placebo-controlled trial.

Quit Smoking with Galantamine?


----------



## Patrick Petitjean (Mar 11, 2011)

Galantamine May Help in Schizophrenia 

Galantamine Rescues Damaged Brain Cells 

Galantamine & Curcumin Support

Galantamine provides a heralded dual-mode action for boosting cholinergic function: it inhibits the enzyme acetylcholinesterase, thereby boosting brain levels of acetylcholine, and it modulates the brain's nicotinic receptors so as to maintain their function. The recommended daily serving ranges from a low of 4 to 8 mg of galantamine to begin with to a maximum of 24 mg, depending on the individual's response.

For an added measure of benefit, it is a good idea to take choline, the precursor molecule to acetylcholine, as well as pantothenic acid (vitamin B5), an important cofactor for choline. Thus it is possible to cover all bases in providing the means to enhance the levels and effectiveness of your acetylcholine.


----------

